# Aqueon tank charts for tempered glass



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok i stumbled upon this and with all of you guys getting new tanks from petcos dollar sale i thought everyone might want a easy way of seeing if your tank has a tempered bottom or not. hope you all like


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Thats interesting that the larger tanks have a tempered bottom. Good to know that I can drill the bottom of the 40br. I've only drilled the backs on the reef tanks I've had


----------

